# خطوط جديدة للسوبر جيت



## صموئيل المعترف (4 يوليو 2009)

خطوط جديدة للسوبر جيت.. لمواجهة زحام الصيف
رضا وهدان: رش العربات قبل صعود الركاب ضد الأنفلونزا
كتبت- لمياء عبدالحميد:
بدأت شركة الاتحاد العربي للنقل البري "السوبر جيت" فتح خطوط جديدة لها بالسويس والعريش والاسماعيلية ودمياط والعين السخنة تلبية لطلب الركاب علي هذه الخطوط وحرصا منها علي التواجد بسوق النقل الجماعي للركاب داخل مصر وخارجها.
صرح المحاسب رضا وهدان رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة بأن الاهتمام بتوفير أقصي درجات السلامة والأمان للأتوبيسات والركاب يتحقق حاليا التزاما بشرط الأمن الصناعي والصحي أيضا حيث يتم رش العربات قبل صعود الركاب لمواجهة الأنفلونزا.
قال انه تم ادخال نظام الحاسبات الآلية في أعمال ادارة الشركة وميكنة جميع العمليات الادارية والمالية والتشغيلية لتسهيل العمل وانضباط المواعيد كما تم تجديد 15 أتوبيسا بورش خارجية وانتهاء عمرة 29 موتوراً وذلك قبل بداية فصل الصيف وتكثيف رحلاتنا علي خطوط الاسكندرية والساحل الشمالي والتي تلاقي اقبالا خلال الشهرين الحالي والقادم وحتي انتهاء عيد الفطر المبارك.
المساء


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك على الخبر ..

ولكن فين المصدر ..


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى على الخبر


----------

